# anyone working for cherry city electric?



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I heard they perform ritualized ****** on new guys


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

erics37 said:


> I heard they perform ritualized ****** on new guys


Oh.. well thats ok as long as its not just RANDOM


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

wirediron28 said:


> Oh.. well thats ok as long as its not just RANDOM


I've never worked for them, but as far as I know, they are a reputable company. They do a variety of work and pull from the same pool as us.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

erics37 said:


> I heard they perform ritualized ****** on new guys


There'll be a flood of applicants, now.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

ibuzzard said:


> There'll be a flood of applicants, now.


All from this forum


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

All from Missouri, Arkansas, or San Francisco.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> I've never worked for them, but as far as I know, they are a reputable company. They do a variety of work and pull from the same pool as us.


I've seen them out here on the coast once in a while, ran into a few of their guys at Platt. They seem legit with at least that cursory meeting.


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

erics37 said:


> I've seen them out here on the coast once in a while, ran into a few of their guys at Platt. They seem legit with at least that cursory meeting.


I guess my question should've been whats it like at intel.....and Im sure nothing would of prepared me for THAT reality, and or vault life lol


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

wirediron28 said:


> I guess my question should've been whats it like at intel.....and Im sure nothing would of prepared me for THAT reality, and or vault life lol


My current apprentice worked there for a while before we brought him in down here. I understand it's pretty slow going and anal. There's a few members here that are dispatched out to Intel, I'm sure they could chime in.


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

erics37 said:


> My current apprentice worked there for a while before we brought him in down here. I understand it's pretty slow going and anal. There's a few members here that are dispatched out to Intel, I'm sure they could chime in.


Funny I heard the same as far as 'slow going' and strict rules..strict rules..understatement. ..slow goin.....iron workers, electricians, masons, carpenters, pipe fitters, laborers, and crane operation goin on constantly, that slow goin must be goin on outside the fence..


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

One of my foreman was at Intel for about a year. He did nothing but heat trace. He was bored to death. Everything was modeled before any install. He's much happier working pulp and paper.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

I see they're a division of morrow meadows. Is MM double breasted?


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

sparky970 said:


> One of my foreman was at Intel for about a year. He did nothing but heat trace. He was bored to death. Everything was modeled before any install. He's much happier working pulp and paper.


Theres multiple general contractors..then multiple sub-contractor's for each g.c..cherry city is under Turner..theres Hoffman..Howerd n who knows how many more..Turners part in it is a**holes n elbows every second of everyday. .so far that ive seen


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

wirediron28 said:


> Theres multiple general contractors..then multiple sub-contractor's for each g.c..cherry city is under Turner..theres Hoffman..Howerd n who knows how many more..Turners part in it is a**holes n elbows every second of everyday. .so far that ive seen


We are under Hoffman.


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

J.h kelly?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I beleive Turner had some big accident(s) in the last few years...

But alais it might just be a bad rumor! Search Engine

Hope it works out for you! Remeber your responible for your safety.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

wirediron28 said:


> J.h kelly?


Yes you are correct


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

wirediron28 said:


> J.h kelly?


Yes, you are correct


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

CADPoint said:


> I beleive Turner had some big accident(s) in the last few years...
> 
> But alais it might just be a bad rumor! Search Engine
> 
> Hope it works out for you! Remeber your responible for your safety.


Yes..I believe that, seems like we hear or see about a near miss daily.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

I work there.

People say you can't get **** done out there.

I say, there's butt tons of money to be made by working thoroughly and efficiently. 

It's like those sparkies who work methodically from one end of the installation to the other, will love a place like that. But the dark siders who come from sweat shops and foremen bone lickers who got promoted right out of the apprenticeship hate the place. Not to say the campus doesn't have it's share of suck pumps, it does, and they almost all work for that contractor who is owned by a concrete company. 

Where ever you are working in this local, just try to do your best, and stay in your own head space. Either you're going to get stuck with incestuous shop rockets, or troublemaking brothers. There is no inbetween anymore, the books only move for the big industrial shops. The commercial sweatshops get the apprentices while they are still naïve and brainwash them into the dark side mentality.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

P.S. CCE was nowhere in my previous rant. That shop has an interesting history. Most of their old rockets work where I am working now. That shop went on a serious diet, and lost almost everybody they had a longterm connection with.


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

If you dont mind me asking Who are you with now?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

Why would it matter who I am with now?

You haven't been around the circuit yet, so you couldn't have a frame of reference to judge by.

If you want to know where I work, ask the cce shoppees where most of the other shoppees went when the shop slimmed down.


----------



## wirediron28 (Jul 18, 2013)

mr hands said:


> Why would it matter who I am with now?
> 
> You haven't been around the circuit yet, so you couldn't have a frame of reference to judge by.
> 
> If you want to know where I work, ask the cce shoppees where most of the other shoppees went when the shop slimmed down.


Whoa whoa not at all, no disrespect to you or anyone in the ibew. I was just curious which shop you were at, but its none of my business. Tim foster and Jeff Straight said the exact same thing about C.C.E losing some great guys due to slow times. My full apologies

Sent from my SPH-L710 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Whatever you do, don't spend too long at Intel. It's totally different than anything else you'll see. Don't be afraid to ask for an ROF at some point.


----------

